# Advice on right salary and package in Dubai



## sleeds1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello all,

First time poster so apologies in advance!

I am very interested in moving to Dubai but have had no success/responses since i started looking. Having read a seperate thread here I have now started linkedin networking so hopefully that comes to something. If anybody has any other advice or contacts that would be great. 

Apart from the above, I wanted some advice on what package i should be looking for. 

A bit about me professionally:

Qualified chartered accountant working at big four in UK 
2 years post qualified experience
In audit at the moment with transaction services experience too. 
Currently earn £50k

Just me and my Mrs moving over who is an assistant head so will also be finding a job there.

Would be good to hear thoughts on a good package and what I can expect? I am contemplating moving into industry but may stay in practice. 

Thanks


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey, check the sticky thread. You will find loads of information there regarding salary packages etc.


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

*Helpful Advice*

From one brit to another,

If you can get time out to visit Dubai (for 3 Weeks in Sept/Oct) to visit/meet people for work interviews is the best way.

An e-mail is too easy to delete.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

A Big 4 auditor with two years of post qualified experience can expect to get a salary of approximately AED 15,000 a month, all inclusive. You can certainly negotiate upwards, if you bring something unique to the table. The Big 4 here is like a factory that churns out hundreds of people with profiles exactly like yours. You will have a lot more success with your job search if you can somehow differentiate yourself from this group. 

You could get a transfer to Dubai from within your firm and look for a place in the industry once you move. 

My advice would be to stay in UK for a few more years until you are a manager. You can build up expertise in a certain sector/industry and use that to market yourself. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

sleeds1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time poster so apologies in advance!
> 
> ...


Hi sleeds1,

Its a good thing that you are currently with big4 and have some experience, generally many firms ask for Big4 experience and thus you have an advantage over others.
Bad things - 1)
The experience is just 2 yrs and here people lok for 5+ yrs experience, my wife is a CA and she is working for an Audit firm.
2) Lots of CA from Asia are here to get a job, there is a competition and the pay isnt so good.

If possible, try to get in Big4 in here, they have offices in Dubai. The thumb rule of Dubai is the more you experienced the more money you make. With the current scenario of Oil prices and world economy I would suggest you to try to come here by 2019/2020 as Expo will be held and opportunities are going to increase. All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would the expo have a bearing on the abilities to find a Big4 accounting job in Dubai?

Isn't the expo just a six month long marketing/vanity conference that is ignored by everyone outside the host city?



Sunder said:


> Hi sleeds1,
> 
> If possible, try to get in Big4 in here, they have offices in Dubai. The thumb rule of Dubai is the more you experienced the more money you make. With the current scenario of Oil prices and world economy I would suggest you to try to come here by 2019/2020 as Expo will be held and opportunities are going to increase. All the best.
> 
> ...


----------

